

Ask HN: How is office music handled at your startup/company? - byjess

Does everyone just put headphones on? Are there ways of bringing music into the workplace without upsetting someones sensibilities or taste? How does it work at your office?
======
mustefaj
We play stuff if the office is quiet, not a lot of people. Simple
communication works "is this distracting anybody?".

AirPlay gives control to whoever wants it. So if you're going to play some
gangsta rap, get ready for some lykke li.

 _edit_ gangsta rap is a rarity.

------
Metatron
Headphones are a must where I work. And at some points no music is preferred,
but that's only when the pressure is on and people need to be responsive.

The teams that are constantly on the phone however, they don't really listen
to any music at all.

------
bdunbar
Yes.

No.

I won't expose you to my horrible taste in music [1] if you don't expose me to
yours.

[1] Think dab of Kate Bush, mixed with Steve Earle and Slaid Cleaves, seasoned
with the soundtrack from 'Black Hawk Down'.

------
staunch
Very strict no noise rule. No playing music or videos without headphones ever.
Breaking someone's concentration is just about the worst thing you can do to a
person that's deep in the zone.

------
Killswitch
I actually control the music at my office, and I use accuradio and have a
station custom made that mixes a tons of styles so everyone is satisfied.

~~~
byjess
how do you know that everyone is satisfied? Is anyone every really satisfied
by a mix of a ton of styles?

~~~
Killswitch
I know by employees coming to me or emailing me saying they enjoy the music.

